# Itune ne détecte pas mon Ipod



## yohanne (12 Juin 2008)

Voilà, je viens de m'acheter un Ipod et ni Itune, ni le Pc ne détecte mon Ipod. Je suis vraiment désespéré, découragé. Qu'est-ce que je dois faire S.V.P?


----------



## unfolding (12 Juin 2008)

Sur windows il faut d'abord formater l'ipod en FAT32.


----------



## yohanne (18 Juin 2008)

C'est vraiment étrange ce qui ce passe, sauf que je sais que le problème vient de mon ordinateur.  Il arrive plein de chose étrange maintenant avec Itune. J'ai éssayé de le réintaller, il ne s'intalle pas au complet.


----------



## idan006 (25 Juin 2008)

yohanne a dit:


> C'est vraiment étrange ce qui ce passe, sauf que je sais que le problème vient de mon ordinateur.  Il arrive plein de chose étrange maintenant avec Itune. J'ai éssayé de le réintaller, il ne s'intalle pas au complet.



C'est le genre du trucs "étranges" qui te pousseront à acheter un Mac un jour


----------



## fandipod (5 Juillet 2008)

Mais tu as peut-être un virus? Tu y a pensé ou pas? C'est sur qu'avec mac tu as moins de problème!!!! Et en plus les mac sont élégants!!!


----------



## hotblood (5 Juillet 2008)

Si t'es sous Vista (ou XP d'ailleurs), il arrive qu'Itunes fasse des caprices allergiques à l'OS Microsoft. Essaies peut-être de tout désinstaller (Itunes voire Quicktime si tu l'as dans le PC). Réinstalles ensuite séparément Quicktime d'abord *puis *Itunes et redémarre le tout.
Entre les 2 installations, achète un Mac  !!!!


----------



## yohanne (6 Juillet 2008)

Mon Ipod est Kapoutte!!! Fini!!! Lol


----------

